# Joe Alexander Blasts the Milwaukee Bucks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> When you start typing Joe Alexander’s name into Google, the site tries to finish the search for you by adding the word “bust.”
> 
> The fact that this is the first suggested search for Alexander bothers the former NBA lottery draft pick, because he hates that the label has been attached to him.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballinsiders.com/joe-alexander-blasts-the-milwaukee-bucks-explains-overseas-move/
@Kreutz35 @roux @Bubbles @narek


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alexander is 28 and in the D-League. He is a bust.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kreutz35 said:


> Alexander is 28 and in the D-League. He is a bust.


Actually, playing in Israel now haha.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe Alexander can lick my butt.. The Bucks have been a bad franchise but he of all people should be the last one talking.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He has a point though, why do you draft someone you acknowledge is a project if you give up after a season?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Except for guys like Eddy Curry who had all the talent but didn't have the work ethic to realize much of it, when a draft pick doesn't pan out the blame is more on the organization than the player. Joe Alexander was 22 years old when he got drafted. A wing player that old shouldn't be a raw project. To know that he was raw and then to draft him at 8 is on the Bucks.

Besides the age problem, I always hate teams that draft players that don't have the proper skill set to play their position. Joe Alexander was a small forward/shooting guard but didn't have any ball handling or outside shot. Tweeners that are picked early like Anthony Bennett, Tyrus Thomas, MKG, Derrick Williams just rarely pan out. If you want to gamble on a tweener you should always do it outside of a top 5 or top 10 pick. If a player's best case scenario is Charles Barkley theres a 99.9% chance that he won't be considering the rarity of a dominating power forward that's only 6-6.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Obviously could have taken a better pick, but there weren't a lot of great NBA players left in the pot after they took this dope. There's the Lopez brothers and Serge Ibaka. I guess you could have taken Hibbert, but most people didn't love him as an NBA prospect. 

At the time I wasn't that upset about us taking DJ Augustin with the next pick in that draft. I was hoping that Robin Lopez would still be there when our second pick came up actually. Robin Lopez is who I thought he was too. I wasn't thinking we'd get him and it'd be a great steal late in the draft. I just thought he'd be an NBA player and that was almost what Ajinca was.


----------

